# Martell Quick Holiday Sale



## Dave Martell (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got a small pile of western style petty blanks, all hardened and ready to be ground, just sitting here waiting on orders. I figured that I'd see if I could make a deal where I could get these blanks tagged for some of my loyal customers. :cool2:



Here's what I'm offering...


*Petty*
Steel - O-1
Rc - 60-61
Blade Length - 160mm
Height (at heel) - 34mm
_*Note - the handle is made oversize to allow me wiggle room while shaping, it'll be smaller than shown in the picture when complete._








Normal Pricing - $295

*Sale Price - $199*
*Total Savings - $96*




To participate in this sale....

1. You will have to have either purchased (either you've already received or are waiting on delivery of) a Martell knife , currently own a Martell knife (even if you bought it from 2nd hand market), or have already began paying for a Martell knife using our layaway program. 

2. Pay in full the sale price at this time.

3. Agree to pay actual shipping costs at the time of delivery.

4. Understand that your knife will be made in the order to which it was purchased. No jumping the line special here. It will be months (how many - ?) before they're complete.



To be as fair as possible, should you already have ordered a petty for the full price then I'd be more than happy to sell you another Martell knife at a savings of $96 but only until this petty deal is running. 

Also to be fair, if you want to take part in this sale then I'd be happy to take an order for another Martell knife (thus making you a Martell knife owner). 



All above offers are only good until *December 1st, 2012 * 


Sales will be made via Paypal, please PM me with your email address & your name and I'll get an invoice off to you ASAP.


Please feel free to shoot me any questions that you should have.

Thanks loyal customers! :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh I almost forgot....I have a limited amount of these on hand and will close down the sale early if I run out.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 29, 2012)

shoot, if i hadn't made a trip to Tiffany and Co earlier in the week (you'd think two rings in a year would be enough for the wife, but her wish list had other things to say), i'd be all over this.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice deal Dave! What if I have a petty on order that I _didn't_ have to pay for? Can I still get $96 off another Martell knife? 

:justkidding:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 29, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Nice deal Dave! What if I have a petty on order that I _didn't_ have to pay for? Can I still get $96 off another Martell knife?
> 
> :justkidding:




Too bad you're kidding because I think that I'd say yes to that.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 29, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> shoot, if i hadn't made a trip to Tiffany and Co earlier in the week (you'd think two rings in a year would be enough for the wife, but her wish list had other things to say), i'd be all over this.



Hmmm, and she won't look the other way after she got a little blue box? I made the mistake of buying my wedding band from Tiffany's and I got several reminders annually that she had yet to own anything from Tiffany's but I did. That got fixed last year, but I am afraid the next request is coming one of these days...

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 29, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Hmmm, and she won't look the other way after she got a little blue box? I made the mistake of buying my wedding band from Tiffany's and I got several reminders annually that she had yet to own anything from Tiffany's but I did. That got fixed last year, but I am afraid the next request is coming one of these days...
> 
> k.



i didn't buy her wedding accoutrements from Tiffany. just couldn't afford it (i spent $6k total, which i think is enough, surely). she has been getting jewelry from there every Christmas for a long while, though. two earrings and a necklace this year, which match a ring and bracelet from last year.


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh man--matching petty and gyuto is too damn tempting! Unfortunately I don't have the cash to even begin to think about this.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 30, 2012)

My #9 needs a little brother...I'm down for one.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> My #9 needs a little brother...I'm down for one.




PM sent


----------



## Paco.McGraw (Nov 30, 2012)

I wish I could take advantage but I was told I cannot spend any more money on knives till everything I have ordered has come in...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 1, 2012)

Paco.McGraw said:


> I wish I could take advantage but I was told I cannot spend any more money on knives till everything I have ordered has come in...



Man that's a tough place to be in. I think I have always had something on order the past 2 years solid.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2012)

Today is the last day for the sale! :excited:


----------

